# Router for Leigh Jig



## Dsel74 (Dec 17, 2012)

What routers would you recommend for the budget conscious to use with bench top jigs i.e. the Leigh D4R?

Would one of the Masters 909 series, Bunnings, GMC or other budget units work just as well in this situation?

I have a literally used once Hitachi TR-12 but saw someplace that a light weight router was best for the jigs. So i was thinking of keeping that for a future router table, and getting a cheap light weight unit.



Thoughts???


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

You don't need a big router for use with a Leigh D4R. Almost any fixed base 1 to 2.5 hp router will work fine, but it needs to have a good depth adjustment and lock and it needs to be fairly light, especially if you will be doing a lot of dovetails, because you will need to lift the router on and off of the jig frequently. I usually use my DeWalt DW618 routers on my Leigh D4R and also use them with the plunge bases on my FMT Pro jig. 

Charley


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi N/a.

The Hitachi will work with any of these jigs.

First decide which jig you want and then use the Hitachi.

You don't want to waste any money until you decide in which direction you want to travel.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dsel74 said:


> What routers would you recommend for the budget conscious to use with bench top jigs i.e. the Leigh D4R?
> 
> Would one of the Masters 909 series, Bunnings, GMC or other budget units work just as well in this situation?
> 
> ...


I used the Bosch 1617 for what seems forever... Just now (5/6 months) converted over to a pair of Bosch 23's and life got better... One router w/ an up spiral the other with the dovetail bit...
Less fall out and accuracy/production went up... way comfortable to use...


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

You are right! Having 2 routers makes a big difference, especially when doing 1/2 blind dovetails. Once you get the bit depth just right you don't want to loose the setting to switch bits. Having the straight bit in one router and the dovetail bit in the other avoids this problem. One important thing though, if you use 2 identical routers like I do, be sure to mark the top side of the router somehow so you don't pick up the wrong one. I now put tape on the top of each motor and draw the bit shape on it. DAMHIKT. You can do dovetails with just one router, but it is so much easier when using two.

Another suggestion - Put a direction arrow on the top of your router base(s) and always point this arrow in the same direction when you cut your dovetail joints. This
will eliminate any offset problems of a non centered router bushing or router base, since the offset will always be in the same direction. You can get into trouble if you have an offset between the bit and the bushing and you cut part of your dovetail joint with the router oriented one way and then finish the joint with the router oriented in another direction. I always use a centering tool to set up my router bushings, but do this orientation trick as well, just to be certain not to have a problem. Spring washers that are available from Peach Tree Woodworking in Atlanta, GA Router Accessories (center of page) for Porter Cable style router bushings help to keep the nut on the router bushing from loosening and I always use these too. 

Charley


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Two routers is nice. The PC jig allows half-blind to be cut in one pass which is good also.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

2 routers is nice, 12 is even better. 

Aussie members have a limited selection to choose from. James, what is that light duty router you have? Might be perfect for use with jigs?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mike said:


> 2 routers is nice, 12 is even better.
> 
> Aussie members have a limited selection to choose from. James, what is that light duty router you have? Might be perfect for use with jigs?


and 12 should be only the opening salvo...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike said:


> 2 routers is nice, 12 is even better.
> 
> Aussie members have a limited selection to choose from. James, what is that light duty router you have? Might be perfect for use with jigs?


You are right there, Mike. Although we may not have all the brands you have in the US, there is still a fair range available from the GMC type (Bunnings / Masters) all the way up to heavy duty (expensive) DeWalts.


My current list:
Triton TRA001 router
Triton TRB001 router
Makita 3612C router
Makita 3600BR router
Ryobi ERT241200 1/2" router
Ozito 8mm/ 1/4" router (2) - PRG-630VK

I would class the Ryobi (from Bunnings) as a medium duty router. The Ozito may no longer be available.

If you want a cheap light weight router try the 909 router. I believe 909 has replaced GMC in the market.

http://www.masters.com.au/masters/search/masters_search_results.jsp?params=fh_location%3D%2F%2Fcatalog01%2Fen_AU%2F%24s%3Drouter%2Favailable_stores%3E{7617}%26fh_eds%3D%25C3%259F%26fh_start_index%3D0&compareList=


----------



## Dsel74 (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a uni branded Taiwanese version I was given which I will use for finger joints for now and I have a D4R with the support bar I am going to do a 2hr ride each way on the chopper to pick up next week. Lucky I have a big sissy bar. 

Trading some large bags of lego for it! 



Some great advice there *CharleyL*

*jw2170* I was considering the 909 from Masters. Have you been happy with your Ozito? 

Also I thought Dewalt was not considered to be of the standard it used to be???


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I am sorry, I was under the impression the only router you had was the Hitachi TR-12.

I use the Ozito for light (1/4" shank) jobs at the moment. I have used it more in the past when it was my only router. I am quite happy with it although it only takes 1/4" and 8mm shank cutters.

On the third page on that link to _Masters Home Improvements_, there are a couple of other routers you could consider.

For our US members. _Masters_ is a joint venture operation in Australia made up of our Woolworths and your Lowes.


----------



## Dsel74 (Dec 17, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> I am sorry, I was under the impression the only router you had was the Hitachi TR-12.
> 
> I use the Ozito for light (1/4" shank) jobs at the moment. I have used it more in the past when it was my only router. I am quite happy with it although it only takes 1/4" and 8mm shank cutters.
> 
> ...




You were correct I only have the TR-12, but I mentioned earlier that I was considering the 909 router, which you re-enforced as an option.

I would think having the option to use a ½ shank is preferable.


----------

